# Booter un mac depuis un SSD externe



## Farkas (22 Janvier 2015)

Salut à tous.

J'ouvre ce sujet pour les utilisateurs souhaitant accélérer leur mac (iMac, Macbook, MacMini) sans se ruiner pour autant. N'ayant trouvé que peu d'infos sur le sujet, je partage mon expérience en la matière car pense que ça en intéressera quelques uns...


*Le contexte*

J'ai acheté un iMac en 2013 sans prendre l'option Fusion Drive (SSD+HDD). A l'époque, sous Mac OS 10.8, ça tournait admirablement bien avec un disque dur mécanique (HDD).
Jusqu'à la mise à jour vers 10.9 Mavericks qui a très méchamment ralenti la machine (démarrage, utilisation Finder, ...), même après réinitialisation complète et clean install.
La mise à jour vers 10.10 Yosemite n'a malheureusement rien arrangé.

Après avoir remplacé le HDD d'un vieil iMac mac 2010 par un SSD, j'ai constaté que ce dernier était devenu largement plus rapidement que mon nouvel iMac 2013 avec son HDD. C'est donc là que tout se joue visiblement...


*La procédure standard : remplacer le HDD par un SSD*

En gros, je n'avais plus qu'à remplacer le HDD interne par un SSD pour booster tout ça.

J'ai contacté Apple pour leur demander ce que ça pouvait me coûter d'installer un SSD 250 GO à la place du HDD 1To. Ca ne peut pas se faire dans un AppleStore local. Il faut le ramener chez Apple et l'ouvrir avec l'équipement approprié pour la modique somme d'environ 1600 €. Bref, pas très raisonnable en fait.

Ouvrir un iMac 2013 pour changer des composants est très risqué. Déjà ça fait sauter la garantie Apple, mais en plus on risque de bousiller l'écran. Même les bricoleurs les plus habiles hésitent à le faire.


*Le plan B : booter depuis un SSD externe*

A partir du moment où on se branche en externe, le choix du branchement est crucial (sans mauvais jeu de mots ). Tout se joue sur les performances E/S. Taux de transfert, lecture/écriture.

Performances E/S :
- USB 2.0 : 480 Mbps*
- USB 3.0 : 5 Gbps*
- SATA rev3 : 6 Gbps**
- Thunderbolt : 10 Gbps*

* d'après Apple.
** d'après Kingston

Si vous n'avez que des ports USB 2.0, vous pouvez oublier. J'ai testé un MacBook avec boot depuis un SSD branché en USB 2.0, c'est pas plus performant qu'un HDD interne.

Les mac 2013 sont équipés de ports USB 3 et Thunderbolt dont la vitesse de transfert est relativement élevée.
Il est possible de se procurer des SSD avec boitier pour des prix variables.
- De nombreuses marques (Kingston, Crucial, Samsung, ...) proposent des SSD externes en USB3
- LaCie est, au moment où j'écris, la seule marque qui fournit des SSD externes en Thunderbolt (mais c'est deux fois plus cher en général)

L'idéal étant de prendre un branchement Thunderbolt, j'ai quand même opté pour un SSD en USB 3.0 et j'ai constaté une nette amélioration des performances de mon iMac !


*Les défauts du système et comment y remédier*

Ce qui suit s'applique à toutes les machines qui démarrent depuis un SSD et qui ne sont pas équipées du Fusion Drive.

Les points faibles du SSD :
- Espace stockage très limité
- Durée de vie réduite en terme de cycles lecture/écriture par rapport à un HDD

Donc je vous conseille vivement de ne l'utiliser que pour l'OS (applications + library). Utilisez soit le HDD interne, soit un HDD externe pour les dossiers utilisateurs et le stockage des vos données.
Ca vous évitera de saturer le SSD et permettra de prolonger sa durée de vie.

Pour le transfert des dossiers utilisateurs, il existe déjà des tutos.


Voilà voilà ... en espérant que ça soit utile pour d'autres qui souhaitent faire la même chose.
N'hésitez pas à me le faire savoir si j'ai écrit des conneries


----------



## skystef (21 Janvier 2016)

Je me permet de relancer ce sujet car l'idée m'intéresse beaucoup.

J'aimerai bien accompagner mon MacBook Air d'un mac de bureau pour profiter d'une connectique plus complète et de plus de confort pour certaines tâches. 
Mais pas vraiment l'envie de dépenser trop... Le Mac Mini le moins cher pourrait largement me suffire (surf, mail, bureautique, quelques vieux jeux) mais son disque dur mécanique me donne déjà la nausée !

Avec moins de 100 euros je pourrai facilement me monter un disque externe usb 3 +ssd de 240go. 

Du coup, le boot sur disque externe sur un mac mini pas cher me fait bien envie mais quid de BootCamp ?

Puis-je installer et démarrer OSX sur le disque externe et installer et démarrer Windows sur une partition créée sur le disque interne du mac mini ? 
J'aurai donc " 3 partitions":
- le disque SSD externe avec OSX
- le disque interne mécanique avec un bout pour Windows et le reste pour OSX


----------



## Farkas (22 Janvier 2016)

Salut

Je pense que c'est faisable sans trop de souci.
Si tu installes OSX sur ton SSD externe, il n'est plus nécessaire d'avoir une version de OSX installée sur ton HDD interne car tu démarreras depuis le SSD.

Si tu as assez de place sur ton HDD interne, je te conseille de maintenir une partition liée à Mac OS, pour les documents utilisateur et autres fichiers, afin de ne pas surcharger le SSD.

Pour Windows via bootcamp, si tu veux du rapide, tu peux l'installer sur un autre SSD externe ou bien l'installer directement sur ton HDD interne sur une partition NTFS.

Ceci dit, si tu prends le mac mini avec fusion drive, ce bricolage n'est plus nécessaire.


----------

